# DIY real rock background



## zackdmb (Feb 28, 2007)

This is a 20gal long that i used as an "experimental" tank. I had never created a DIY background before so i thought i would use this 20 gal to try things out on before i moved on to one of my larger tanks. I used rocks that i found in a river on my friends property. The rocks are different but mostly shale, sandstone, and slate. I siliconed the rocks to a piece of Styrofoam that was first siliconed to the back of the tank. I also placed a piece of Styrofoam on the bottom of the tank so none of the rocks would be directly touching the surface of the glass. It also helps distribute the weight evenly. On the sides i glued the rock directly to the glass, but they were very thin pieces.

In order to hide the heater and filter intake a created a gap on one half of the tank. I did this by siliconing 3 rocks together creating a "box" with the back left open. This piece is not glued to anything, I made the base completely level and the 2 end pieces were fit and glued so that they were straight up and down, so this piece just sits on the bottom and against the back of the tank.

Soon this tank will be home to either shell dwellers or a pair of Cryptoheros Nanoluteus










i know its not tthe best photo( taken with a 2MP cell phone) but it should work good enough


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

pretty nice...

i want to try something similar to this... my 90 is already up and running and i want to make a background that will sink so i won't have to empty the tank and temp. house all my fish... i was thinking of a real rock background on styro, or even a 1/2" thick peice of concrete...

i haven't had to time to try it, so i haven't done it yet, but well done...


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks nice. :thumb:


----------

